# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Appreciation of BELs

## Solarsoldier001

Here's my blue eye lucy we produced this year.   








Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-28-2014),_Alicia_ (11-29-2014),_BPSnakeLady_ (11-28-2014),DooLittle (11-30-2014),_se7en_ (01-15-2015),SoFarAway (12-01-2014)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Here is Mr. Buttons the black eye lucy 





Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-28-2014),_Alicia_ (11-29-2014),_BPSnakeLady_ (11-28-2014),DooLittle (11-30-2014),Serpentine666 (11-30-2014),SoFarAway (12-01-2014)

----------


## Drake Moonslayer

beautiful snakes.

----------

_Solarsoldier001_ (01-23-2015)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

That black eyed Lucy is sooooo perfect!! Love that cute blue eye too  thanks for sharing.

----------

_Solarsoldier001_ (01-23-2015)

----------


## Sirensong26

This thread is making me jealous. I want a BEL, but I want to wait until I can hatch out my own! Gorgeous snakes, especially the yellow splashes on the black eyed

----------

_Solarsoldier001_ (01-23-2015)

----------


## TheSnakeEye

Here is a BEL I hatched a couple years ago. 



And he sired these BELs just now

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (11-28-2014),SoFarAway (12-01-2014),_Solarsoldier001_ (01-23-2015)

----------


## BPSnakeLady

I love these guys!

----------

_Solarsoldier001_ (11-29-2014)

----------


## ARBallMorphs

here are some pic's of my female Super Fire

when she was about 150 grams



here the most recent one at +/- 350 gram i would post a more recent one but she is in shed right now.

----------

Serpentine666 (11-30-2014),SoFarAway (12-01-2014),_Solarsoldier001_ (11-29-2014)

----------


## TheSnakeEye

Here are a couple more pics of the hatchling.

----------

SoFarAway (12-01-2014),_Solarsoldier001_ (01-23-2015)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> Here are a couple more pics of the hatchling.


This bel looks like it has patterns! Is it something else?!?!


Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## TheSnakeEye

> This bel looks like it has patterns! Is it something else?!?!
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk


Nope. Just good ol' fashion natural variance.

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> Nope. Just good ol' fashion natural variance.


I don't think mine had lose patterns in the skin when she came out of the egg. But super cool. What kind of bel is she?


Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## TheSnakeEye

> I don't think mine had lose patterns in the skin when she came out of the egg. But super cool. What kind of bel is she?
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk


She's either a Super Mocha or a Lesser Mocha

----------

_Solarsoldier001_ (11-29-2014)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> She's either a Super Mocha or a Lesser Mocha


That is awesome. I've never had the pleasure of seeing a mocha morph. 


Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## BPSnakeLady

Mine has a faint yellow stripe down her back. She ate a day ago, so I'm letting her digest. Once she's done I'll get a pic of her. 

That super fire is just beautiful. I love the patches of color. And the hatchling... I just love the white snakes.

----------

_Solarsoldier001_ (11-29-2014)

----------


## JMinILM

Looking great! I love BELs!

----------

_Solarsoldier001_ (11-29-2014)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> Mine has a faint yellow stripe down her back. She ate a day ago, so I'm letting her digest. Once she's done I'll get a pic of her. 
> 
> That super fire is just beautiful. I love the patches of color. And the hatchling... I just love the white snakes.


Can't wait to see  :Smile: 


Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## calmolly1

Love the BELs!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## elbee

> Here are a couple more pics of the hatchling.


The pattern is interesting for sure. Bob Clark was showing me some super mojaves at a show that he hatched out that looked similar to this with a pattern along the back. Pretty neat.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-30-2014),_Solarsoldier001_ (12-01-2014)

----------


## BPSnakeLady

Not sure how well it comes out, but Jenova has a faint yellow line down her spine. I'll try to get a better pic of it tomorrow.

----------

SoFarAway (12-01-2014),_Solarsoldier001_ (12-01-2014)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> Not sure how well it comes out, but Jenova has a faint yellow line down her spine. I'll try to get a better pic of it tomorrow.


So pretty  :Smile: 


Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (12-01-2014)

----------


## Fireproof

Here are a couple pics of my Lucy. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (12-01-2014),SoFarAway (12-01-2014),_Solarsoldier001_ (12-02-2014)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

A freshly shed bel. 



Another that I just love taking pics of


Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## BPSnakeLady

Jenova, just hangin out. I cant seem to capture the yellow stripe on camera.

----------

_Solarsoldier001_ (12-04-2014)

----------


## HypoLyf



----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (12-04-2014),goddessbaby (12-17-2014),_Solarsoldier001_ (12-04-2014)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> Jenova, just hangin out. I cant seem to capture the yellow stripe on camera.


Maybe under equal lightning. Keno a is pretty either way 


Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> 


So pretty  :Smile: 


Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------

_HypoLyf_ (12-04-2014)

----------


## tacticalveterinarian

Here's one of my favorite BEL photos! Super Mojave female I produced a few years ago

----------

Fireproof (12-17-2014),goddessbaby (12-17-2014),_Solarsoldier001_ (12-04-2014)

----------


## tacticalveterinarian

Here's a quick pic of a breeder female in situ the other week

----------

_Solarsoldier001_ (12-04-2014)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> Here's one of my favorite BEL photos! Super Mojave female I produced a few years ago


How adorable. That's a good pic forsure


Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------

_tacticalveterinarian_ (12-04-2014)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> Here's a quick pic of a breeder female in situ the other week


She's a beauty. 


Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------

_tacticalveterinarian_ (12-04-2014)

----------


## tacticalveterinarian

Thanks! Post more BEL's, I really enjoy seeing them!

----------

_Solarsoldier001_ (01-23-2015)

----------


## a.paulson

Beautiful animals!

----------

_Solarsoldier001_ (01-23-2015)

----------


## MotherOfSerpents

> Thanks! Post more BEL's, I really enjoy seeing them!



Mine has become famous for wearing hats. 

www.facebook.com/gandalfwearshats

You will NOT regret it lol.

----------

anicatgirl (02-11-2015),goddessbaby (12-17-2014),_Solarsoldier001_ (01-23-2015)

----------


## Sirensong26

> Here's one of my favorite BEL photos! Super Mojave female I produced a few years ago


Hands down one of the cutest I've seen. I love the way her snout is poking out. This thread is making me jealous....do I ever want a BEL.

----------

_Solarsoldier001_ (01-23-2015)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> Mine has become famous for wearing hats. 
> 
> www.facebook.com/gandalfwearshats
> 
> You will NOT regret it lol.


I've seen yours. The Gandolf. Cute little one 


Sent from iPhone 6 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## Fireproof

A newer pic of my Lucy.  I need to take some more pics soon - she's growing fast.

----------

_Solarsoldier001_ (01-23-2015)

----------


## TheSnakeEye

She just had her first shed and looks great!

----------

_Solarsoldier001_ (12-17-2014)

----------


## Fireproof

> She just had her first shed and looks great!


Very cool.  Interesting how you can clearly see her pattern.  What pairing produced this one?

----------

_Solarsoldier001_ (01-23-2015)

----------


## TheSnakeEye

> Very cool.  Interesting how you can clearly see her pattern.  What pairing produced this one?


Pairing was a Mocha/Lesser BEL x Mocha

----------

Fireproof (12-17-2014),_Solarsoldier001_ (12-17-2014)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> She just had her first shed and looks great!


I love see pattern on them when they come out of an egg


Sent from iPhone 6 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------

MARV (02-02-2015)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

He shed today. 


Sent from iPhone 6 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## Fireproof

> He shed today. 
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 6 using tapatalk


So cool!!  Very pretty.

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Sent from iPhone 6 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## se7en

wanting a completely white snake is what led me into going from owning 1 snake to 12 in 2014

i still don't own one yet though  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## tacticalveterinarian

Here's a high orange paradox super sulfur

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-16-2015),_se7en_ (01-16-2015)

----------


## ARBallMorphs

Looks awesome!

----------

_tacticalveterinarian_ (01-19-2015)

----------


## Sirensong26

*raises hand* question. I thought BELS were supposed to be all white? Solarsoldier, why does yours have orange splotches? Not that it doesn't look fantastic, it really is a nice contrast to the rest of the snake. I'm just wondering what combo produced that.

----------

anicatgirl (02-11-2015)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> wanting a completely white snake is what led me into going from owning 1 snake to 12 in 2014
> 
> i still don't own one yet though


That's what happened to me too. But I happened to start in 2011. I never thought my girl would ever get big enough to breed.  :Smile: 


Sent from iPhone 6 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> *raises hand* question. I thought BELS were supposed to be all white? Solarsoldier, why does yours have orange splotches? Not that it doesn't look fantastic, it really is a nice contrast to the rest of the snake. I'm just wondering what combo produced that.


Good question. There's two different morphs that use BEL abbreviations. One is an all white snake blue eyed leucistic. Which is my all white snake. Then there is Black eye leucistics. For some odd reason the super fires(aka black eye Lucy) has a variation from being all white to having light dotting of orange to some almost 50 percent orange and white. It just the way that black eyes work. 


Sent from iPhone 6 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------

anicatgirl (02-11-2015),_Mike41793_ (01-16-2015)

----------


## Mike41793

> Good question. There's two different morphs that use BEL abbreviations. One is an all white snake blue eyed leucistic. Which is my all white snake. Then there is Black eye leucistics. For some odd reason the super fires(aka black eye Lucy) has a variation from being all white to having light dotting of orange to some almost 50 percent orange and white. It just the way that black eyes work. 
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 6 using tapatalk


Cuz the super fires are cooler, duh

----------

_tacticalveterinarian_ (01-19-2015)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> Cuz the super fires are cooler, duh


Or you can be like mike and say that. I like both!


Sent from iPhone 6 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## rojarr2003

I'll share my 3.



2013 Lesser Mojave female. 



2014 Lesser Mojave male.



2014 Lesser Mojave paradox female. 

All 3 are from the Pastave to lesser parents.

----------

_Solarsoldier001_ (01-19-2015),_tacticalveterinarian_ (01-19-2015)

----------


## tacticalveterinarian

Great looking BEL's everyone! I keep both and I can't decide which complex I like better- the Blue eyed lucy or the Black eyed lucy! So I guess it will just be a tie =)

----------

_Solarsoldier001_ (01-19-2015)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

She's getting so pretty  :Smile: 


Sent from iPhone 6 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------

_se7en_ (01-22-2015)

----------


## BrianDallek

That is one bad ass Super fire Solarsoldier001. I hope to produce some of these next season  :Smile:

----------

_Solarsoldier001_ (01-22-2015)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> That is one bad ass Super fire Solarsoldier001. I hope to produce some of these next season


Yes he is. I hope the best for you! He is my favorite purchase this last year!


Sent from iPhone 6 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## Solarsoldier001

We are hanging around. Watching the boyfriend play GTA 








Sent from iPhone 6 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------

thedavegraham (02-14-2015)

----------


## tacticalveterinarian

Great looking BEL's everyone!

----------


## Solarsoldier001

My babies are in shed now. New pics soon to come!


Sent from iPhone 6 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Sent from iPhone 6 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------

